# setOpaque() macht Element weiß



## JCT-Designer (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leutz,

hab folgendes Problem gehabt, ich wollte einen Chat programmieren der ein Hintergrundbild hat welches fest steht...
Hab das Problem mit eine JLayeredPane gelöst mit unterschiedlichen Ebenen...
In dem JLayeredPane liegt ein JTextPane mit JScrollPane und noch ein großes JTextPane welches in html ein hintergrund lädt welches unter dem JTextPane mit dem JScrollPane liegt...
Mache ich das JScrollPane und das JTextPane setOpaque(true); werden diese nur weiß und ich sehe nich das andere JTextPane wo der hintergrund reingeladen ist...

Über hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar!
thx


----------



## JCT-Designer (20. Juli 2005)

hat denn keiner eine idee?


----------



## Snape (21. Juli 2005)

Hi,
sorry, ohne Screenshot und Code zum selbst ausprobieren/nachvollziehen, ist das schwierig.


----------



## TheJadix (15. September 2005)

Hallo !

Ich mache mal einen Schuß ins blaue ....

Vorweg zum Verständnis "setOpaque(true);"
heißt eine Komponente Undurchsichtig/Deckend
zu machen.

Sonst müßte sie ja "setTranslucent" o. ä. heißen !

Soweit mir bekannt "malt" eine opaque Komponente
seinen Hintergrund in der Backgroundcolor und
dann die Inhalte darüber ...

Ohne dieses "überpinseln" vor dem aktualisieren des
eigentlichen Inhaltes kommt es oft zu unschönen Effekten
wenn man nicht an geeigneter stelle dafür sorgt 
das der Hintergrund neu gezeichnet wird !

Soweit meine erfahrungen mit den geliebten Swing-Komponenten !
Man möge mich verbessern wenn ich "murks" erzähle !

Gruß J.


----------

